# Costume contest categories for teens



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Just looking for some ideas for teen costume categories. I gave my son's band members the options today for the party and they all decided that it's a go for the 17th of October and they wanted it to be them plus each person can bring one guest and they are good with the chaperones part (they better be or no party  )

I thought about doing 
best couple:
I'm not sure about doing this one because my husband seems to think there won't be that many couples there. I'm thinking there will be since it's teenagers, and each person can bring 1 other person. Do you guys think this is a good category? I thought the prize could be a pair of movie tickets and their trophies for this category.

I also thought possibly most original and maybe scariest and or funniest anyone else have any ideas? 

I think there are about 25 to 30 band members so probably a total of about 50 - 60 kids (I think I might have lost my mind  )
Also any clue what would be a good number of chaperones for this many kids?


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello, fellow teen son party thrower..erer...LOL

Well, we usually have 50 or so attend and I have me, hubby, my mom, and a couple friends that hang around....there are usually like 8 of us. 

I think the couple idea is a cute idea!! Just have to let it be known ahead that this is a category, so they can come dressed as couples! I know my 14 yr olds will have several that are couples - whether they dress that way or not, I dont know.

Even if there are only 3 couples, a category like that would be fun! 

ETA: kids these days are different too - I see girls and boys being good friends more than when I was in school, so heck , even just good friends could join up together to go as a couple!


----------

